# Rumor: Eric Snow to NY?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Plain Dealer Columnist-* The Cavs may have missed in pursuing Larry Brown as a team executive, but will the just-named New York Knicks coach have better luck landing Cavs point guard Eric Snow for his new squad? 
Word is, don't be surprised if Brown convinces Knicks General Manager Isiah Thomas to acquire Snow as a backup point guard - someone Brown can then use as a motivational hammer over Knicks starter Stephon Marbury, who clashed with Brown last year on the U.S. Olympic team. 

Snow, who could be the Cavs' starting point guard this season, played for Brown in Philadelphia - and had a key role on the 2001-02 Sixers squad that reached the NBA Finals. 

http://http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/roger_brown/index.ssf?/base/sports/112280243070611.xml&coll=2

I rather have Mark Jackson back, even if he has to use a walker to go up and down the court.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I always thought it was weird how Snow didn't work out in Cleveland. I thought he would be a much better fit there. He is getting on in years but he brings defense and pass first mentality. Mostly that is due to the fact that he can't create his own offense.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

We already made a freakin commercial for nate robinson


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

This would be LB's way of telling Nate to find a seat all the way down on the end of the bench and get comfortable cause that's where he is gonna be for the season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha Nate Robinson isn't going to play folks. Get used to that idea. Just be happy if Brown plays Frye.

What would the Knicks give up for Snow though? Crawford? The Cavs would have to be taking a point guard back in the deal, and Crawford seems to be the only guy who would make the salaries kind of work, and the odd man out. I just can't picture Brown coaching both Marbury and Crawford.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Haha Nate Robinson isn't going to play folks. Get used to that idea. Just be happy if Brown plays Frye.
> 
> 
> > Do you have LB's playbook and lineups in your possession?  If so please share with the Knick fans. Until then, let's take a wait and see approach. The good news is that Zeke and the fans are on Nate's side.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> futuristxen said:
> 
> 
> > Haha Nate Robinson isn't going to play folks. Get used to that idea. Just be happy if Brown plays Frye.
> ...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Eric Snow not working out in Cleveland wasnt completely surprising. New York is a better fit for him. If you want ball distribution. He is your guy. And this leaves the door open to ship out Marbury.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

**** u Larry "The old Granny" Brown. :curse: 

Snow over Nate. Common :curse: 


Bring Sprewell in and let him choke LB :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

could it be the reason eric snow was traded in the 1st place to cleveland was that his game was declining?

and that he hasn't done all that well in cavland is that his game is still declining?

32 year old point guards who have declining stats and impact with long term contracts are not good investments.

add to that its pure specualtion , once upon a time brown had use for snow so now he must like him forever , i dont buy it. the cavs would love to trade snow for crawford but it would be absolutely crazy for the knicks to agree to it.

one is 25 the other 32 the 25 year old is bigger, faster, more skilled and under brown a virtual certainty to be a better defender in the coming years while entering his prime years while the 32 year old is slipping in every way and was inferior basically to jeff mcinnis a player the cavs decided around midseason they wanted no part of.

eric snow is a good citizen , a good defender , fine distributer , but on the knicks he would steal minutes from no one , on his last season on the 76ers willie green was stealing min. from him. the cavs really dont have anything the knicks need at this point except lebron...and they aren't sending him. the fact that the cavs need a starting pg with snow on the roster says alot about where his career is.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> We already made a freakin commercial for nate robinson



Of course Nate is going to play. Look at who drafted him. You guys really think Brown is going to run the show ? Do you guys have any idea how New York Works?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Don't be stupid...*

If you believe LB came here to coach without a guaranteed free hand to work, you're as dumb as a box of bricks. He doesn't need this job and you can believe there was serious butt kissing done by Dolan and IT to get him here. He will NEVER be a pr ploy. Christ, man, use your bean.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Don't be stupid...*



alphadog said:


> If you believe LB came here to coach without a guaranteed free hand to work, you're as dumb as a box of bricks. He doesn't need this job and you can believe there was serious butt kissing done by Dolan and IT to get him here. He will NEVER be a pr ploy. Christ, man, use your bean.


Get a grip on reality moron. Isiah is a student of the game. He knows Brown's MO. He won't let him pull the same crap he did in philly. He will bring his role players, but by now its real obvious what his limits are.

Why do you think he got that big contract you goon? You think he's gonna stay for the duration of it?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kitty said:


> futuristxen said:
> 
> 
> > Haha Nate Robinson isn't going to play folks. Get used to that idea. Just be happy if Brown plays Frye.
> ...


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

it made sence that Snow would'nt work in Cleaveland since he's a bad Shooter & there a Bad Shooting team , so the lanes where to crowded to try to implement his offence to the teams


But I Agree I don't See Brown playing Frye Much , he would probelly play Nate but he's stuck behind 2 players thats better at the PG spot then he is & I dont see him playing Lee even though he's a LB type of player . 


No I don't have his handbook in front of me , but I have the Experence to have seen him coach in serval other Places dating back to the Clippers & he's never used Young players enough to Develope them . 

Brown has always been team 1st & players 2nd . So if the Rooks cant help the Team dont Expect Brown to play them to help themselves .


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Jamal Crawford for Eric Snow-Luke Jackson & a 1st ????


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> Jamal Crawford for Eric Snow-Luke Jackson & a 1st ????


that is alot for JC...but it would be a fun squad to watch...


----------



## BeeKewl23 (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm not sure why not many people like JC. I'd love for Snow to come to NY, but there isn't much flexibility just for Snow. We should try to strike a deal for Snow and Gooden seeing as how CLE just got Marshall.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BeeKewl23 said:


> I'm not sure why not many people like JC. I'd love for Snow to come to NY, but there isn't much flexibility just for Snow. We should try to strike a deal for Snow and Gooden seeing as how CLE just got Marshall.


I love JC....at the 1.....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

why does this topic still exist? this is a bs rumor started by the paper cause they had nothing to write.


----------

